# Затылочная невралгия



## Даша левченко (18 Мар 2019)

добрый день!прощу помощи!два месяца назад ударилась головой,головная боль непрекращаеьс ни на минуту с одной стороны головы,диагноз затылочная невралгия!не помогают никакие таблетки,физ процедуры,массаж,каждый день как мука!нет нормальной жизни совсем,как снять эту боль,врач говорит мышечный спазм шеи справой стороны поэтому и болит голова,но он не снимается ничем!


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2019)

@Даша левченко, Дарья, здравствуйте!
Где Вы находитесь территориально?
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (29 Мар 2019)

Дарья, здравствуйте! Если Вы все еще на сайте, отзовитесь, давайте пообщаемся. В Вашем случае вопросов очень много и хотелось бы их задавать человеку, а не в пустоту...


----------

